# No resistance



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 21, 2002)

Question to the Aikidoka:-

If an opponent is charging you, and you happen to turn, intercept 

and catch them with a shoulder throw with a leg sweep, what do 

you do to guide them on your circular path to the floor if their 

momentum is still carrying them off your intended path, this might 

even pull you off balance. 

Obvioulsly the aim is no resistance so do you let go and let them 

crumple in a corner?:asian:


----------



## Despairbear (May 22, 2002)

Well the short awnser: yes.


The long awnser:
If an opponet is not heading in the direction you intended when you started the throw you have already lost contact and controll. Guide your attacker sooner and with more "lead", but then again there is only so  much I can sugest when I am not seeing what you are doing. It is also possibale that due to the way the attacker is attacking that there is no other real options other than to let them crush them selves and try not to get hurt in the prosses.



Despair Bear


----------



## Jas (Jun 5, 2002)

You can use a number of defence's when someone is charging at you the one I like best is a Yellow belt tech called wheel throw. you step in towards your attacker chopping his hand down at the same time you you put your other hand on the back of his neck, then you hook the wrist of the chopped arm redirect your attacker in a circular motion pushing your hand and his hooked arm up the center of his back causing him to dive forward to the ground. sounds complicated but as a Yellow belt I do this off full speed attacks all the time.


----------



## Yari (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WaterCircleHarmony _
> 
> *Question to the Aikidoka:-
> 
> ...



I would answer no, because aikido would always try to make sure the situation is best for all parts.

But the question is in line with , what would you do .. .if ...or...maybe, and so on. And that's always difficult to give an written answer. 

/yari

edit: the aim is not "no resistance", but be able to use the force as you find best.


----------

